# Fedors Wife> Rogers Tranny Wife....?



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

*Fedors Wife> Rogers Wife....?*

Another win in Fedors Column...what do you think? Who's ur pick?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

She looks so frail, I think Fedor might accidentally kill her someday if you know what I mean :X

pics of rogers wife?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol you asked for it


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Rogers wife is ghetto fab.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa, she looks like a walking stereotype. haha










The only thing about Fedor's wife is she looks too damn wholesome/subservient. I guess orthodox/religious/russian will make you look that way though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

We need Fedor babies NOW!! Get to work.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

No...she looks like a woman to me.

She's just not a skinny white woman with a narrow face and pink cheeks.

*LOOKS CLOSELY*

yeap....


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Rogers wife is okay. It's that tranny hair-do that isn't doing her any favours.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tiuana? like Tijuana?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Im guess the majority of people in this post are white males....

I get that vibe, based upon the majority of the responses


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it really so white to want to date the thinner girl, without that hair and make up?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

shanaynay rodgers


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

excuse my anger.....I just get tired of the disrespect, ridicule and torment of Black women in the U.S. (part of the reason I moved)

its either comparing Black women to males physical specimens or primate animals. Psychologically that tells me what people feel inside, and I dont see it as positive.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sekou said:


> excuse my anger.....I just get tired of the disrespect, ridicule and torment of Black women in the U.S. (part of the reason I moved)
> 
> its either comparing Black women to males physical specimens or primate animals. Psychologically that tells me what people feel inside, and I dont see it as positive.


Although I agree that the US Majority do harbor those opinions, I think this thread is an exception.


Roger's wife just seriously wears like ten pounds of makeup and the fakest looking hair EVER. She literally looks like a tranny I know of that works at the mall.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gimme the Ruskie any day...


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

with all the fedor nuthugging and homosexual praise most of you have for fedor, a tranny looking woman should be right up your alley...hahaha:thumb02:


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha given he should date a fat ugly girl since he's a huge ugly man himself haha


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

I bet Roger's wife has a pretty thick badunkadunk given how her face looks a bit chubby. Hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

she looks like a tranny because... she's not skinny? She's black? hmph. 

classy thread.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

EastonAssassin said:


> with all the fedor nuthugging and homosexual praise most of you have for fedor, a tranny looking woman should be right up your alley...hahaha:thumb02:


Blasphemer thou shal not take lord Fedors name in vain


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> she looks like a tranny because... she's not skinny? She's black? hmph.
> 
> classy thread.


She doesn't even look fat in that pic. It's the wiglike hair and the excessive make up. 

I saw some real vague pictures of her and I don't think she's fat. I think maybe her face is kind of chubby.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't understand why this has to become a 'color' issue. There are plenty of ugly white women out there, as well, and I doubt many would argue. But were she white, color wouldn't even come into play, would it? Christ, people, quit being so sensitive. No one has said that her being ugly and black were directly correlated, so why even go out of your way to make that assertion when no one else has? Ticks me right off. Not one poster here has said or even inferred, 'Yeah, she's ugly... must be because she's black,' so again, why run in and cry the blues over an absent point?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't understand why this has to become a 'color' issue. There are plenty of ugly white women out there, as well, and I doubt many would argue. But were she white, color wouldn't even come into play, would it? Christ, people, quit being so sensitive. No one has said that her being ugly and black were directly correlated, so why even go out of your way to make that assertion when no one else has? Ticks me right off. Not one poster here has said or even inferred, 'Yeah, she's ugly... must be because she's black,' so again, why run in and cry the blues over an absent point?




Pfft what do you know? You're canadian!


JUST KIDDING. There are plenty of good looking canadian women. Well... there's avril. So that's got to count.

KIDDDDINNNGGGGGG

really though I live in buffalo and go to canada all the time, you guys rule* 




*except for poutine


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the neg rep, ya gutless loser. Whoever you are. 

Truth hurts, I suppose.

Edit - Haha, thanks khoveraki... I think.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this Fedor's current wife? If so, she is pretty hot.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

tyler90wm said:


> Is this Fedor's current wife? If so, she is pretty hot.



by the looks of the picture i think you mean is this Fedor's current Queen lol


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

this is part of the reason I'll have a difficult time raising a daughter in America....

explaining things like this to her....


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Thanks for the neg rep, ya gutless loser. Whoever you are.
> 
> Truth hurts, I suppose...


that was me. my comment said something about question marks? because i used one in the comment you were addressing. anywho... my point was that 1) i don't think she looks like a tranny and 2) it's a shame that this is a viable topic because it reflects poorly MMA fans in my sanctimonious opinion. hah. anywho, neg me at will. :thumb02:

i've pos rep'd you a number of times too. i do like to spread it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> she looks like a tranny because... she's not skinny? She's black? hmph.
> 
> classy thread.


All trannys are fat and white ?

Pretty sure the tranny references are based on makeup and hair. Why skin colour has to come into it is beyond me.

Should of been in smacktalk anyways. Not exactly a brilliant topic.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Pretty sure the tranny references are based on makeup and hair. Why skin colour has to come into it is beyond me.


See, i pointed out the two obvious differences between the two women in my admonishment of this topic. But, as i already got a 'warning' for pointing out a subsiquent cultural dif between races i'm afraid i can not share my opinion or elaborate upon my point for you. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> that was me. my comment said something about question marks? because i used one in the comment you were addressing. anywho... my point was that 1) i don't think she looks like a tranny and 2) it's a shame that this is a viable topic because it reflects poorly MMA fans in my sanctimonious opinion. hah. anywho, neg me at will. :thumb02:
> 
> i've pos rep'd you a number of times too. i do like to spread it.


I know it was you. And I returned the favour, as I don't see how my post warranted a negative rep to begin with. I don't care all that much about negative rep itself, so much as I do the often ignorant and ill-founded reasons behind it. You weren't the only person in this thread raising the topic of color, so it wasn't a personal attack on you by any means. But the fact of the matter is, it _was_ being raised, without justification. That is where my post came into play. 

Were she a white woman, no one would take offense to her being dubbed a 'tranny'. But because she's black, it all of a sudden becomes a potential problem. As I said in my previous post, every race features less than attractive women. She could be brown, white, black, yellow, red, green, purple, blue... if she's not attractive, she's not attractive. Personally, I find this particular woman to look fairly normal, but that's beyond the point. No one said 'black woman = ugly, tranny woman,' so again, I don't see why color need even be raised. At all.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

To reitterate: I pointed out the two obvious differences between the two women in my admonishment of this topic. But, i'm afraid i can not share my opinion or elaborate upon my point further. :thumb02:


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I won't say she looks like a tranny, but that woman is just ugly. Way too much makeup and the hair is horid.

Fedor's wife looks ok, little too skinny IMO.

On a side note that's one big ass parrot blood in that aquarium pic.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I know it was you. And I returned the favour, as I don't see how my post warranted a negative rep to begin with.


FYI rep power is determined by how many pos and neg reps you've recieved, positively and negatively. A neg you give is 1/10th the power a pos you give. 

But anyway ya it's her hair.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think Fedor's wife would like this party winch getting all up on Fedor. Got love the look on Fedor face though...LOL :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Rogers' wife just has bad hair, that's all.

Fedor's wife looks like a lot of Russian women. I thought Fedor already had kids?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Rogers' wife just has bad hair, that's all.
> 
> Fedor's wife looks like a lot of Russian women. I thought Fedor already had kids?


Fedor is divorced and just recently remarried a couple of months ago. It's funny when you hear an interviewer ask about it, the guy gets super embarassed and even blushed once.


Silly orthodox russians!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Crocop Team said:


> Another win in Fedors Column...what do you think? Who's ur pick?


Can I pick Fedor? :confused05:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Can I pick Fedor? :confused05:


I read this and saw the mod tag and knew it was swpthleg. 


Then I saw it was you. 




FEDOR SEXYMAN BATTLESTATION THREAD?! YES!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I read this and saw the mod tag and knew it was swpthleg.
> 
> 
> Then I saw it was you.
> ...


lol... I clearly meant pick him to fight me. 

What were you thinking? :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Fedor is divorced and just recently remarried a couple of months ago. It's funny when you hear an interviewer ask about it, the guy gets super embarassed and even blushed once.
> 
> 
> Silly orthodox russians!


Whoa! A lot of Orthodox, esp. over there, still heartily and loudly disapprove of divorce, (as in, they don't even believe there should be a concept of it) but Fedor can get away with it b/c he's Fedor.

I'd be interested to know if he remarried in the Russian Orthodox church. If he did, he found an exceptionally open-minded one.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Whoa! A lot of Orthodox, esp. over there, still heartily and loudly disapprove of divorce, (as in, they don't even believe there should be a concept of it) but Fedor can get away with it b/c he's Fedor.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if he remarried in the Russian Orthodox church. If he did, he found an exceptionally open-minded one.


inside MMA showed a clip of it recently it looked like an orthodox type wedding!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sekou said:


> excuse my anger.....I just get tired of the disrespect, ridicule and torment of Black women in the U.S. (part of the reason I moved)
> 
> its either comparing Black women to males physical specimens or primate animals. Psychologically that tells me what people feel inside, and I dont see it as positive.


I don't think the problem is her skin color, I think the problem is she's fugly.

Seriously, imagine that chick having fair skin... got that image in your mind? Is she still fugly? If the answer is yes, you proved my point. If the answer is no you either are A) Doing it wrong or B) have very "eccentric" taste in women...


Also, I dont like the wholesome white female image that everyone seems to be pressing. My girlfriend has piercings, tattoos and colored hair...


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lets stop this nonsense about skin color Hell, tyra banks proves skin color dont mean shit


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Whoa! A lot of Orthodox, esp. over there, still heartily and loudly disapprove of divorce, (as in, they don't even believe there should be a concept of it) but Fedor can get away with it b/c he's Fedor.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if he remarried in the Russian Orthodox church. If he did, he found an exceptionally open-minded one.


He submitted God...LOL


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Samborules said:


> He submitted God...LOL


Oh yeah! That incredible armbar came in handy thurr!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Samborules said:


> He submitted God...LOL





swpthleg said:


> Oh yeah! That incredible armbar came in handy thurr!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol you guys are harsh...

Okay she is a little chunky and I greatly dislike her hair, but she isn't horrible. But fedors wife looks thin, fit and beautiful.

You guys threw out the race card to fast, it wasn't white vs black, it was thin vs fat.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

And this _hasn't_ gone to Smacktalk yet?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought about moving it actually but figured I'd leave it here since we dont have a lot of threads in the SF section, + it could get a few more people to post here so why not..

But yeah please drop the racial stuff people.


----------

